# Turtle Beach Canadian Distributor?



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I want to buy the turtle beach srm sound card to use REW with my vista laptop. Can anyone tell me who the canadian distributor is? I live in Barrie Ontario If I cannot buy this card in the barrie area can anyone suggest another vista sound card as a alternative. Someone told me sound blaster X-fi surround 5.1 was a good alternative. Any thoughts

thanks
Dwight


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

In did a small review of this card and ordered it directly from Turtle Beach itself from Canada. Click Buy and they ship to Canada with no problem..

brucek


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah I was going to order it direct but was hoping to avoid the $60 shipping fee.


----------

